# going over 3.5 tonnes



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Starting to think (dream  ) about my next van. What are the implications, financially and otherwise, of going over 3.5 tonnes?

Quite like the Hymer S740. Features a single rear bed over garage allowing more space for washroom. It is 4.9 tonnes.

Jed


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

more diesel and that's all I can think off :wink: and some weight restrictions villages/bridges etc


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Implications are lower road tax  
Go Box or similar for some toll roads.
Weight restrictions
Lower speed limits
Driver medicals at 70 years of age
Need a C1 driving licence
Possible higher tolls where Go Box or equivalent is not used
To be fair, there is nothing that is a big deal, if you have the licence and have no medical problems.


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

Happy New Year to you as well!
Over 3.5 tonnes:
- cheaper tax (as stated earlier)
- less worry about overloading
- if single rear axle no-one knows it is >3.5t so motorway tolls abroad seem to be the same as <3.5 tonnes
- you can get a scooter in the garage (if you have one)
- you can carry books instead of a Kindle
- you can carry more wine home
- you both don't have to worry about losing weight after Christmas!

I found the length to be more of an issue than the weight in my opinion. Also twin rear axles seem to attract higher tolls in some cases. We had a 8m van and now with a 6.85m van we find that we can squeeze in more places and manoeuvre more easily. But there are plenty of people out there who manage to squeeze 8m+ vans into all sort of tight spots!

If it suits you go for it. Every motorhome seems to be a compromise of some sort.


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

jedi said:


> Starting to think (dream  ) about my next van. What are the implications, financially and otherwise, of going over 3.5 tonnes?
> 
> Quite like the Hymer S740. Features a single rear bed over garage allowing more space for washroom. It is 4.9 tonnes.
> 
> Jed


If that is what you want, good luck you go for it


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

There are several small issues.
In parts of Europe there are speed restrictions and the third lane on some motorways is out of bounds I believe.
Anything over 3.5 tons may be banned from entering some villages or roads.
My van is 3.8 tons but is more often plated as 3.5 tons, so unless someone stops and checks my plate, I generally swan around oblivious of my limitations.
If you are heading for Spain down the west coast of France, you must sit with the lorries as the speed of 80k applies for a large part of the journey from Angouleme south.

Alan


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes you will pay more on toll roads, but after saying that I think that height also triggers the automatic charging at the automatic toll booths, we are just over 3.2 metres so cant argue class 2 camping car (also 5T++).

As others have said lower road tax but more fuel used so that will cancel each other. Yes you might be hit with some lower speed limits but we find its not the sort of vehicle you want to go racing around in.

Pay more on ferries and some camp sites especially in the UK get a bit touchy about larger vans, we are 8.5 meters and have been told "you will have to go on a fully serviced pitch with that".

This is our first motorhome and its 8.5 metres and over 5T in running trim with nearly 1T payload left, massive garage is great for bikes and barbie etc etc etc.

Would we change it for something smaller NO not yet, go on you know you want to.

Martin


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

The other thing that I should have said is that if you are prepared to go over 3500Kg the vehicles are usually more robust and better put together (in my opinion).

Martin


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The key advantage is "more choice" 

the key disadvantages are the driving licence restrictions 

in a nutshell......

the driving licence is important since if only one of a couple can drive it, what happens if there is an illness or injury to that person?

the thing about choice is that you have more potential - it is up to you whether you use it or not........

Dave


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks all for replies. As for your points:

increased fuel consumtion - balanced by lower road tax 

higher road tolls - rarely use toll roads 

speed restrictions - rarely go over 60 mph 

problems on some UK sites - rarely use them 

I can live with weight restrictions on some roads / villages.

*Positives*: higher payload, more space, more choice.

Only two questions left:

I am a single traveller - do I need it? Maybe, long periods spent in the van each year.

Can I justify the cost? Probably not but what the hell :lol:

I'll start looking. Will keep my present van for this year's excursion to Morocco.

Jed


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Jedi, there are many vans that are no more (well very little) expensive to be over 3500kg.
Quite a few have the option of upgrade, some owners take it, some don't. but they are out there.
For example our last Tramp could have been registered at 3500kg or 3900kg and we uprated it to 4100kg with well over 1000kg payload, nearer to 1100kg.
You don't have to have a massive van to get the payload, but you do need the storage space, ideally a garage.
Good luck with y!our search


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I very nearly forgot  
beware of garage payloads :!: some are only 150kg, some, luckily are more


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jed 

My usage is much like yours re tolls, campsites etc.

On the point of being single, I was for the first 3 years with my Arto, which is 7m long and was a downplated 3500kg but I replated up to 3800kg to get better payload.

Was it too big for my needs? not really because I enjoy the feeling of space, horizontally and vertically, it gives me and the panoramic view through the big screen. In addition the height of the garage enables me to easily get my touring bike in.

Going over 3.5t also enables you to have the choice of well-made A-Class, e.g. German, which usually are heavier, without compromising payload.

Only disadvantage I can see is that I cannot go into some small streets in quaint old towns, but i get round that by parking on the edge and walking or cycling in - see more that way.

Did I regret going for the bigger size? Definitely not! and I would not want to go for something smaller.

And when I met my current partner there was no danger she would say it was too small.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

rosalan said:


> .....................
> If you are heading for Spain down the west coast of France, you must sit with the lorries as the speed of 80k applies for a large part of the journey from Angouleme south.
> 
> Alan


That's a new one on me. Can anyone verify or otherwise please, Alan.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Personally I'd go for it, bigger chassis means you're less likely to have payload problems as many have pointed out, the chassis construction is better, especially when you get up to 5tonnes+

Size etc is not a huge issue, you can normally tell in advance if somewhere is too small for you to go into, but that comes with experience.

We gross 5.7tonnes fully loaded with the trailer and Discovery and it all goes 12metres or so in length. You soon learn limitations on access and clearances!

Peter


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Beware Tax axles, Class 4 tools and poor traction on hills!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Finally Jedi, when you reach the right old age of 70, you must take a medical to drive in excess of 3.5 tons 8O 

Alan


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

erneboy said:


> rosalan said:
> 
> 
> > .....................
> ...


Yes... Be aware...
Along the N10 now south of Angloume and also below Bordeaux..
There are 2 almost similar signs.. One showing a red truck passing a car and the sometimes the weight limit indicating no overtaking by goods vehicles.. BUT also there is one that show a red car and underneath a 3.5t limit.. so meaning NO Vehicle over 3.5t should overtake..
Ours is 4250 and looks like most other 3.5t vans and I have risked it on occassion....


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

selstrom said:


> Beware Tax axles, Class 4 tools and poor traction on hills!


I haven't encountered any traction problems, except for the normal limits of a front wheel drive vehicle.

I wonder if weight distribution might be the key to that, for example a big well loaded garage at the end of an overhang?

My recommendation about "tag axles" would be if a van you like has that set up don't be put off. If you mean class 4 tolls then it's more often height that counts as I understand it.

Ours has twin back axles, Alan.


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

I think layout payload and how YOU use your van are all important when making these choices..
We have been very happy with our Burstner at just under 7metres and under 3.5 tons loaded.
A half ton payload which we find enough, and that is carrying 2x fold up bikes and awning. The only compromise is not carrying a full tank of water so might not suit if you do a lot of wilding.
Have thought about up plating or getting a larger van but have found no need so far.
The RenaultMmaster/burstner has proven to be a good solid combination and a good layout for us for the past 4years.
With the two front seats swivelled and with the covers on we have two comfy armchairs.
Have looked at many larger vans A class and otherwise and have felt quite cramped in comparison either because of the high up bed above the garage closing things in or the front seats not swivelling.
I also feel you are losing a lot of space up front in the A class vans with the massive dashboard shelf.
Also with a double floor and very high steps its quite a climb up into many of the bigger vans, nice view when you get there but not so good if you are in and out of the awning a lot as I am.
Another point if I happen to get a cracked windscreen the glass place will always have one and not have to possibly ruin our holidays waiting for weeks to get a new one costing up to £6000.
However I suppose if we become less able we may have to upsize to get the disability scooter in the garage
:lol: :lol:
As usual it all depends on choice. If I was still skiing a lot I would have to have a fully winterised van with double floor but now I prefer beaches its all up to you.
Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

rosalan said:


> Finally Jedi, when you reach the right old age of 70, you must take a medical to drive in excess of 3.5 tons 8O
> 
> Alan


Not quite right, you have to take a medical to RETAIN your C1 entitlement, assuming that you had it to start with, via 'Grandfather Rights' (pre-1997 driving test)

Most of the motorhome users on here would have passed their tests prior to 1997, I assume?

Peter


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

rosalan said:


> Finally Jedi, when you reach the right old age of 70, you must take a medical to drive in excess of 3.5 tons 8O
> 
> Alan


Come on, Alan, I'm not even 60 yet. Don't get me thinking about 70 

Jed


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

tonka said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> > rosalan said:
> ...


Yeah, you and the Spanish truckers! Does the weight restriction also mean that you can't use the road on the days the truckers aren't allowed on the N10 (e.g. August peak traffic days)?

Viv


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

jedi said:


> Starting to think (dream  ) about my next van. What are the implications, financially and otherwise, of going over 3.5 tonnes?
> 
> Quite like the Hymer S740. Features a single rear bed over garage allowing more space for washroom. It is 4.9 tonnes.
> 
> Jed


No problem with size but I seem to recall looking at the S740 some years back and I don't think the payload is very good. So best to check - I may be wrong......


----------



## Graham101 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have read various posts on the topic about driving over 3500kg when one reaches age 70, but these seem to go back before Jan 2013 when new legislation was introduced. My current motorhome is 4000kg and I will be 70 next year. My understanding was that to keep my C1 licence I will need a D4 medical report from my doctor and to complete application form D2 otherwise I will lose the C1 category and not be allowed to drive my current motorhome. (NB Passed my test before Jan 1997 which therefore gives me C1 category etc.)
However, I now read in the July edition of Motor Home Monthly (page 172) that to keep my C1 licence I will also have to do a training course for medium sized trucks/vehicles and take the relevant driving test as well as the medical requirements. I cannot find reference to this on the DVLA leaflet, but guess I need to look into it further.
I know there has been recent debate in the press about all over 70s should take a new driving test in the future, which is currently supposedly under consultation.
It takes the 'biscuit!!' Pension age increases as we are living longer and are presumably considered to be healthier, but more restrictions come in to prevent you driving unless you pay the considerable costs of a driving course and test.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Jedi just a quick point about length. Our Bessacarr is 8.5 metres. Sometimes sites have length restrictions but we have found that a phone call usually sorts the matter and we have always been given a suitable pitch (this is in UK). Example, we recently stayed at the CC site in Winchester. The blurb said 8m maximum length. After phoning and getting a pitch we found when we got there that we could actually have used 90% of the pitches with no problem.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

We have the S740. A wonderful beast, quite rare, it has enough insulation to go to the Arctic and the heating is particularly effective with 3 different sources. It has ample payload at 1400Kg and a manual will tow up to 2000Kg (auto 700Kg) . The twin wheel rear drive will get you out of a ploughed field with snow and mud tyres on (you might be lucky and even get one with a diff lock in which case you could plough the field) Just make sure you get the Sprinter 616. Some of the older ones are on the 414. 

I would not change ours for a brand new van.

Dick


----------

